# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  300b tube amplifier single ended

## AKHS

Ε! λοιπόν ήρθε επιτέλους η ώρα που τελείωσε η κατασκευή μου. Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός αλλά θα έλεγα ο άνθρωπος που ασχολείται με όλα. Η επαφή μου με τον μαγικό κόσμο τις λυχνίας ήταν την δεκαετία του 80 με την τιμημένη ΕΛ 504 που από την περιοχή της Πτολεμαΐδας έβγαινα πειρατικά στον αέρα. Κάθε παρατήρηση - υπόδειξη είναι αποδεκτή και επιθυμητή για την βελτίωση της κατασκευής. 
  Στην αρχή ήθελα κι εγώ να κατασκευάσω έναν ενισχυτή όπως αυτός του ελεκτος με την ΕΛ 34 που έχει παρουσιαστή εδώ μέσα αλλά ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για μουσικές λυχνίες είδα ότι η 300Β θεωρείται σαν την καλύτερη που υπάρχει και βλέποντας διάφορα σχέδια είδα ότι η υλοποίηση ήταν και πολλή εύκολη.     
  Το δύσκολο κομμάτι ήταν η κατασκευή του κουτιού μιας και ήθελα να είναι από τα χέρια μου το μεγαλύτερο μέρος. Έτσι πήγα σε συγγενικό πρόσωπο μαραγκό και κατασκευαστικέ το αρχικό πλαίσιο από ξύλο φτελιάς. Στη συνέχεια όλες οι τρύπες κοψίματα τρίψιμο βάψιμο έγιναν από μένα
  Τα μεταλλικά κομμάτια είναι από κράμα αλουμινίου το οποίο αφού σχεδίασα και τρύπησα το γυάλισα με διαφορά γυαλόχαρτα έως και 1200 και στίλβωσα με ειδική κρέμα  για να έχει γυαλιστερή εμφάνιση. Τα γράμματα δυσκολεύτηκα πολλή να τα βρω και είναι αυτοκόλλητα με περασμένο βερνίκι από πάνω
  Όταν τέλειωσε το κουτί τα υπόλοιπα ήταν παιχνιδάκι η σύνδεση των υλικών έγινε σημείο προς σημείο με την βοήθεια από μερικές κόσες και μονόκλωνο καλώδιο για να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη στιβαρότητα Επίσης έγινε γείωση των υλικών σε ένα σημείο και για αυτόν τον λόγο και για να υπάρχει όσων το δυνατόν μια τάξη εκεί μέσα τράβηξα ένα χοντρό και γυμνό  καλώδιο και εκεί πάνω γειώθηκαν όλα τα υλικά Επίσης οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου τυλίχτηκαν με φύλο χαλκού το οποίο γειώθηκε  και αυτό.     
  Οι μετασχηματιστές είναι από τον Αντωνιάδη. Ο τροφοδοσίας έχει 2Χ320v - 6,3v και τρία τυλίγματα από 5 βολτ  κόστος 40 ευρώ οι εξόδου ζήτησα να είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να φτιάξει με πύρινα 1,5Τ βουτηγμένοι σε βερνίκι για μύωση θορύβου στα 4 6 και 8 ωμ με κόστος 35 ευρώ ο ένας
  Οι 300β είναι κινέζικες με κόστος 84 ευρώ οι υπόλοιπες 5U3C για ανωρθωση και 6H8C στη  προ ενίσχυση  είναι ρώσικες με κόστος 18 ευρώ.   Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά είναι αγορασμένα τα περισσότερα από το ebay μερικά από εδώ και μερικά είχα αλλά δεν έχω κρατήσει λεπτομέρειες  για το κόστος τους υπολογίζω χοντρικά να κόστισαν 150 ευρώ σύνολο δηλαδή η κατασκευή είναι στα 400 ευρώ περίπου. 
Έχει μπει  τετρακάναλο  Input Selector vumeterκαι ένας ανεμιστήρας από κάτω για ψύξη 

  Μόλις  τελείωσε τον έβαλα αμέσως να παίξει χωρίς καμιά μέτρηση και ο ήχος ήταν σουπερ και δυνατός με δικαίωσε το αποτέλεσμα. Μετρήσεις ελπίζω στο μέλλον. Τέλος θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Βαγγέλη (*ikaros197* για μερικές πολύτιμες συμβουλές που μου έδωσε

----------

αθικτον (05-05-12), 

aktis (28-08-17), 

Hulk (03-05-12), 

ibanezbass (06-05-12), 

ikaros1978 (03-05-12), 

manis13 (04-05-12), 

Marc (03-05-12), 

minusplus (04-05-12), 

Σταύρος Απο (25-03-15), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (03-05-12), 

thanos_x (03-05-12)

----------


## AKHS



----------

αλπινιστης (11-05-12), 

αθικτον (05-05-12), 

Hulk (03-05-12), 

ibanezbass (06-05-12), 

minusplus (04-05-12), 

moutoulos (03-05-12), 

Σταύρος Απο (25-03-15), 

thanos_x (03-05-12)

----------


## AKHS



----------

αθικτον (05-05-12), 

gas_liosia (04-05-12), 

Hulk (03-05-12), 

ibanezbass (06-05-12), 

moutoulos (03-05-12), 

thanos_x (03-05-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> Η επαφή μου με τον μαγικό κόσμο τις λυχνίας ήταν την δεκαετία του 80 με την τιμημένη ΕΛ 504 που από την περιοχή της Πτολεμαΐδας έβγαινα πειρατικά στον αέρα.



Υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες φιλε Ακη απο την τιμημενη; (καλημερα).

Ωραια η κατασκευη σου μου αρεσει, ευχομαι καλες ακροασεις.

φιλικα και Χριστός Ανεστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## ikaros1978

Aκη οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο.Ετοιμασου παρεις πολλα ευσημα απο αυτο το κουκλι.Συγχαρητηρια για ολα.Δεν βλεπω καποιο σημειο να υστερει.Ομορφια,ευταξια,design,λεπτομερεια,μερακι,  οργανωση,παρουσιαση σε ολα παιρνει αριστα.Αντε απο βδομαδα ετοιμασου για meeting για μετρησεις αν και μεταξυ μας ειναι τοσο ομορφος που και σβηστος ειναι σαν να τον ακους!

----------


## Hulk

Ουααααααου!!!! Τι κουκλι ειναι αυτο; Μπραβο Ακη, ακρως επαγγελματικη δουλεια!
Καλα ακουσματα σου ευχομαι φιλε μου, και οταν κανεις μετρησεις με τον Βαγγελη
ανεβασε να δουμε.

Γεια σου Βαγγελη δασκαλε!!!!

----------


## aris285

Απο τους ωραιοτερους λαμπατους που εχουν παρουσιαστει εδω μεσα.
Ακη εχεις κανει παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια. Ποσα Watt υποσχεται το σχεδιο?

----------


## kentar

Πω! Πω! Ομορφιές ! Μπράβο Ακη μερακλή !
Καλές ακροάσεις. Συγχαρητήρια και στο συμβουλό σου  :Smile:

----------


## aris285

Mια απορεια. γιατι το + μετα την ανορθωση το περναει ξανα απο τον μετασχηματιστη?

----------


## gatelouzos

> Mια απορεια. γιατι το + μετα την ανορθωση το περναει ξανα απο τον μετασχηματιστη?



Όχι  μετά από  την ανόρθωση αυτό που  βλέπεις  είναι  τσόκ εξομάλυνσης .

----------


## Dimitris AR

Eαν θελεται να αυξησεται την ισχυ του , ο μονος τροπος ειναι fixed bias , διοτι πολυ οφελημη ισχυ χανεται πανω στην αντισταση καθοδου της 300B .

----------


## Costis Ni

Καθήστε βρε παιδιά τί λέτε απόψεις, εδώ δεν ξέρουμε καν ποιό σχηματικό ακριβώς έχει! Είναι περισσότερο προς το 2ο που έδειξε, αλλά και πάλι, δεν ξέρουμε πώς ακριβώς είναι στο τροφοδοτικό κλπ. Επίσης δεν έχουμε μετρήσεις. 

Σχετικά με τη μέτρηση στον παλμογράφο, μου φαίνεται ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ. Επίσης, σους single Ended Η παραμόρφωση ανεβαίνει αναλογικά  με την ένταση λόγω κατασκευής. Αν δεις τις προδιαγραφές, μετρανε την ισχύ στο 5 και στι 10% παραμόρφωση. Δηλαδή αν στα 5,5 βατ έχει 1%, αν το μετρήσεις στο 5=6% θα δεις 8 βατ.

Άκη, άν θέλεις, μπορείς να μας πείς περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, και μετρήσεις τάσεις στις ανόδους και τις καθόδους όλων των σταδίων, Εγω πάντως εκτιμώ οτι είναι ΟΚ

Η μπορείς να τα αφήσεις όλα αυτά και να απολάυσεις τη μουσική σου!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Costis Ni , αναφερεσε σε αυτο που ειπα στο post 111 ? , εαν ναι τοτε κανεις λαθος , διοτι γενικα μιλωντας και ασχετα με την ταση τροφοδοσιας και το σχεδιο ειναι defacto οτι με fixed bias οι ενισχυτες γενικα εχουν πιο μεγαλη ισχυ απο οτι με αυτοπωλοση , λογω του οτι οσο αυξανεται η ενταση του ενισχυτη τοσο αυξανεται βεβαια το ρευμα της τελικης λυχνιας 300Β επομενως και η πτωση τασης στην αντισταση καθοδου , αυτο περιοριζει την ισχυ του ενισχυτη διοτι η λυχνια εξοδου δουλευει με λιγοτερη ταση και χανεται πολυ οφελημη ισχυ πανω στην αντισταση καθοδου , εαν θελεις διαβασε και λιγη θεωρια πανω στο θεμα αυτο . 
   Βεβαια σε παριπτωση fixed bias πρεπει να μειωθει το ρευμα πολωσης της 300Β γαι να ειμαστε ενταξει με τις ανοδικες απωλειες και ισως και να χρειαστει νε μειωθει λιγο η ταση ανοδου , ολα αυτα τα λεω σε περιπτωση που ''εαν'' θελει ο ΑΚΗΣ  να αυξησει την ισχυ του ενισχυτη .

----------


## Costis Ni

> Costis Ni , αναφερεσε σε αυτο που ειπα στο post 111 ? , εαν ναι τοτε κανεις λαθος , διοτι γενικα μιλωντας και ασχετα με την ταση τροφοδοσιας και το σχεδιο ειναι defacto οτι με fixed bias οι ενισχυτες γενικα εχουν πιο μεγαλη ισχυ απο οτι με αυτοπωλοση , λογω του οτι οσο αυξανεται η ενταση του ενισχυτη τοσο αυξανεται βεβαια το ρευμα της τελικης λυχνιας 300Β επομενως και η πτωση τασης στην αντισταση καθοδου , αυτο περιοριζει την ισχυ του ενισχυτη διοτι η λυχνια εξοδου δουλευει με λιγοτερη ταση και χανεται πολυ οφελημη ισχυ πανω στην αντισταση καθοδου , εαν θελεις διαβασε και λιγη θεωρια πανω στο θεμα αυτο . 
>    Βεβαια σε παριπτωση fixed bias πρεπει να μειωθει το ρευμα πολωσης της 300Β γαι να ειμαστε ενταξει με τις ανοδικες απωλειες και ισως και να χρειαστει νε μειωθει λιγο η ταση ανοδου , ολα αυτα τα λεω σε περιπτωση που ''εαν'' θελει ο ΑΚΗΣ  να αυξησει την ισχυ του ενισχυτη .




Οχι δεν αναφερόμουν σε αυτό που είπες, δεν εξετάζω την περίπτωση να κάνει κάτι τόσο δραστικό γιατί η κατασκευή είναι ήδη έτοιμη και τακτοποιημένη. Τα γνωριζω αυτά.

----------


## AKHS

Είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή και πολλά από αυτά που ρωτάτε και λέτε τα καταλαβαίνω δεν τα καταλαβαίνω και συγγνώμη για αυτό. Τώρα έχετε δίκιο για το σχέδιο, έπρεπε να γράψω της τιμές των υλικών που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ και αν μπορέσω με ένα πολύμετρο να κάνω και καμιά μέτρηση όχι μόνο το βάρος του να μετρήσω χε χε. Όταν βρω χρόνο σίγουρα θα το κάνω. Τώρα για την ισχύ δεν ξέρω αλλά την παρατήρηση στην οικοδομή την είχα αμέσως για να χαμηλώσω την ένταση χωρείς να τον έχω τέρμα άρα δεν μου λέει κάτι αυτό. Σίγουρα όμως αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι όταν ο Βαγγέλης τον σύνδεσε με τα μαγικά του μηχανήματα έλεγε συνέχεια << α!!! πολύ καλός πολύ καλός >>

----------


## AKHS

Μερικές πιο κοντινές φωτογραφίες όπως ζήτησαν ορισμένοι φίλοι.

----------


## AKHS

Και το σχέδιο με της τιμές των υλικών όπως είναι σήμερα μιας και έκανα μερικές αλλαγές. Για μετρήσεις ελπίζω να της κάνω και αυτές σύντομα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ωραία, αναμένουμε, μην ξεχάσεις να μετρήσεις ωμική αντίσταση πρωτευόντος και δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή  τροφοδοσίας, και αντίσταση του τσόκ.

----------


## AKHS

Έγιναν και οι μετρήσεις σε όλα τα στάδια όπως και η ωμική αντίσταση του τσοκ και του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας με ένα πολύμετρο των 5 ευρώ που ελπίζω να μετράει σωστά. Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα της παρατηρήσεις σας για τυχόν βελτιώσεις που μπορούν να γίνουν

----------


## Costis Ni

Πόσα βόλτ στην αντίσταση καθόδου της 300Β? Πόσα Ωμ δευτερέυον της υψηλής στο μετασχηματιστή (ολο το τύλιγμα); 
Το πρωτο είναι πιό σημαντικό.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Έγιναν και οι μετρήσεις σε όλα τα στάδια όπως και η ωμική αντίσταση του τσοκ και του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας με ένα πολύμετρο των 5 ευρώ που ελπίζω να μετράει σωστά. Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα της παρατηρήσεις σας για τυχόν βελτιώσεις που μπορούν να γίνουν 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33289Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33290



 Ακη  βλεπω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τις μετρησεις που εκανες ( δεν ειμαι μαγος ) , πιθανοτατα να φταιει το φτηνο πολυμετρο ( τα φτηνα πολυμετρα εχουν χαμηλη αντισταση εισοδου οταν μετρανε τασεις ) και συνεπως καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν ειναι αξιοπιστα , ξανακανε ολες τις μετρησεις με ενα καλο πολυμετρο θα δεις μεγαλες διαφορες . 
  Η μετρα την ταση στην ανοδο της πρωτης τριοδου ( με αυτο το φτηνο πολυμετρο των 5 ευρω , εκει που αναφερεις 78 βολτ ) και ασε το πολυμετρο λιγη ωρα εκει πανω θα δεις οτι η ταση αυτη σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να πεφτει  :Rolleyes:   .
  Εαν συμβαινει αυτο τοτε ειναι σιγουρο οτι το πολυμετρο σου εχει χαμηλη αντισταση εισοδου και σιγα σιγα θα ριξει την ταση .  Τα καλα πολυμετρα εχουν σχεδον απειρη αντισταση εισοδου !! στην κλιμακα των βολτ .

----------


## AKHS

> Πόσα βόλτ στην αντίσταση καθόδου της 300Β? Πόσα Ωμ δευτερέυον της υψηλής στο μετασχηματιστή (ολο το τύλιγμα); 
> Το πρωτο είναι πιό σημαντικό.



  Φίλε Κώστα τα είχα ξεχάσει αυτά. Λοιπόν η τάση στην αντίσταση καθόδου της 300β είναι 49,7  βολτ και η αντίσταση στο δευτερεύων του μετασχηματιστή στην υψηλή τάση σε όλο το τύλιγμα είναι 161,5 Ω

----------


## AKHS

> Ακη  βλεπω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τις μετρησεις που εκανες ( δεν ειμαι μαγος ) , πιθανοτατα να φταιει το φτηνο πολυμετρο ( τα φτηνα πολυμετρα εχουν χαμηλη αντισταση εισοδου οταν μετρανε τασεις ) και συνεπως καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν ειναι αξιοπιστα , ξανακανε ολες τις μετρησεις με ενα καλο πολυμετρο θα δεις μεγαλες διαφορες . 
>   Η μετρα την ταση στην ανοδο της πρωτης τριοδου ( με αυτο το φτηνο πολυμετρο των 5 ευρω , εκει που αναφερεις 78 βολτ ) και ασε το πολυμετρο λιγη ωρα εκει πανω θα δεις οτι η ταση αυτη σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να πεφτει   .
>   Εαν συμβαινει αυτο τοτε ειναι σιγουρο οτι το πολυμετρο σου εχει χαμηλη αντισταση εισοδου και σιγα σιγα θα ριξει την ταση .  Τα καλα πολυμετρα εχουν σχεδον απειρη αντισταση εισοδου !! στην κλιμακα των βολτ .



  Φίλε Δημήτρη έκανα ξανά της μετρήσεις όπως είπες η διαφορά ήταν γενικά σε όλες της μετρήσεις  κανά δυο βολτ πιο κάτω. Όταν βρω κανένα πιο αξιόπιστο πολύμετρο θα κάνω της μετρήσεις από περιέργεια και αν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά θα της ξαναγράψω

----------


## Costis Ni

Λοιποοοοον έχουμε και λέμε

Υπολόγισα τα σημεία λειτουργίας κάθε σταδίου, από τις μετρήσεις σου. Τα ρεύματα τα έχω σημειώσει πάνω στο σχηματικό.


Παρατηρηση: Την 300Β τη δουλεύει πολύ χαμηλά, μόνο στο 41% της ανοδικής απώλειας, και στο 60% του ανοδικού ρεύματος

Εδώ το πρώτο στάδιο, έιναι λίγο χαμηλά το ρεύμα αλλά ΟΚ. Η Καφέ γραμμη είναι η ευθεία φόρτου των 66ΚΩ


Εδώ το δεύτερο στάδιο, ΟΚ. Η Καφέ γραμμη είναι η ευθεία φόρτου των 27ΚΩ.



Παρατήρηση: Με αντιστάσεις 24ΚΩ θα είναι σε καλύτερα σημεία λειτουργίας. Κατι ήξερε ο επιστήμων που το σχεδίασε.

Στάδιο εξόδου



Πιστέυω οτι βγάζει περισσότερη 2η αρμονική απο όσο θα μπορουσε, βλέπουμε οτι δεξιά πέφτει μέσα στη μη γραμμική περιοχή. Λίγο περισσότερο ρεύμα θα βοηθούσε σε αυτό, γιατί θα σηκώνονταν η ευθεία φόρτου πιό ψηλά.
Μην ξεχνάς οτι η τάση ανόδου (275 βολτ) είναι η τάση ανάμεσα στην άνοδο και στην κάθοδο, οχι στο (-)


Συνεχίζεται με το τροφοδοτικό, δε χωράνε άλλες φωτό εδώ!

----------


## Costis Ni

το PSUD2 μας δείχνει οτι το τροφοδοτικό συμπεριφέρεται ομαλά και ωραία. Αν δώσουμε το σχηματικό σωστά, τα αποτελέσματα ειναι παρα πολύ κοντά στην πραγματικότητα. Σημαντικό είναι να βάλουμε και τις αντιστασεις του Μ/Σ και του τσόκ, γιατί είναι σε σειρά με το ρεύμα.
Εχουμε λοιπόν μια σταθερή κατανάλωση 120 μιλλιαμπέρ (οι 2 300Β παράλληλα) , μια αντισταση 2,6ΚΩ που τροφοδοτεί μια κατανάλωση 14μιλλιαμπέρ (τα 1α και 2α σταδια σε κάθε κανάλι)

 Δεν κάνει κυματώσεις, όλα μια χαρά. Αυτό είναι σημαντικό σε τέτοι ενισχυτή που δεν τραβα σταθερό ρεύμα, γιατί με τη μουσική θα διαμορφωναν τυχόν κυματώσεις.



Κυμάτωση στην τάση που τροφοδοτεί το Μ/Σ εξόδου, 18 μικροβόλτ, μια χαρα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33336

Στα προηγούμενα στάδια, μηδέν. καλό.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33337

Ακη, μου φαίνεται ο μετασχηματιστής σου οτι δίνει 320 Βολτ κι οχι 310...

----------


## Costis Ni

ααα και να παρατηρήσω οτι στο τροφοδοτικό, πρίν τον πρώτο πυκνωτή έχει αντίσταση μόλις 22ΚΩ, η οποία καίει 5,1 βάτ! Θερμότητα πυ το μόνο που κάνει είναι να ζεσταίνει το δωμάτιο! Γιατί;;;;;;; Και με 100ΚΩ αντίσταση, πάλι θα ξεφορτίσει ο πυκνωτής....

----------


## AKHS

Φίλε Κώστα για αρχή χρόνια πολλά για την γιορτή σου. Κατά δεύτερον που τα έκανες όλα αυτά μπράβο σου και συγχαρητήρια εγώ  ούτε στα όνειρα μου δεν θα μπορούσα να τα κάνω σ ευχαριστώ πολλή. Ενδεχομένως να είναι 320 τα βολτ και το πολύμετρο μου να κάνει λάθος θα προσπαθήσω να βρω ή να αγοράσω ένα καλύτερο. Δηλαδή από ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να αυξήσω αυτό το ρεύμα για να έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, που αυτό προφανώς σημαίνει  <<εγχείρηση>>  στον μετασχηματιστή. Έχω μόνο δυο αντιστάσεις 24Κ (αυτές βρήκα) όταν βρω άλλες δυο θα την κάνω την αλλαγή που μου είχες πει και παλιότερα. Τώρα για την αντίσταση εκφόρτισης (22Κ) έχεις δίκιο αλλά δυστυχώς ήθελα να βάλω μεγαλύτερη και δεν είχα πρέπει κάτι να κάνω και με αυτό γιατί όντος όταν έκανα της μετρήσεις είδα ότι ζεσταινόταν αρκετά. Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες

----------


## Costis Ni

Η ανάλυση έχει την πλάκα της, ε?





> Δηλαδή από ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να αυξήσω αυτό το ρεύμα για να έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, που αυτό προφανώς σημαίνει  <<εγχείρηση>>  στον μετασχηματιστή.



Οχι βρέ δεν χρειάζεται εγχείρηση... Απλά μια μικρότερη αντίσταση στην κάθοδο της 300Β.

----------


## spirakos

Κωστα, ποιες κατα τη γνωμη σου, ειναι οι προυποθεσεις υπολογισμου, ενος σωστου σημειου λειτουργιας μιας λυχνιας?
Μπορει οποιοσδηποτε να απαντησει, αν ενοχλει να μεταφερθει σε καταλληλοτερο σημειο
Ευχαριστω

----------


## AKHS

> Η ανάλυση έχει την πλάκα της, ε?
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι βρέ δεν χρειάζεται εγχείρηση... Απλά μια μικρότερη αντίσταση στην κάθοδο της 300Β.



  Οκ φίλε Κώστα μπορείς να προτείνεις συγκεκριμένη τιμή ή στο περίπου  γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις τέτοιες αντιστάσεις και ακριβές οπότε να μην ψάχνω στα τυφλά. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## Dimitris AR

Nα εξηγησω γιατι δεν ειναι ενταξει οι μετρησεις , εχουμε για το πρωτο σταδιο απο την ταση στην αντισταση ανοδου  299V - 78V / 66Κ = 3.35mA  (  οπου 299V ειναι η ταση τροφοδοσιας και 78V ειναι η ταση ανοδου )  ενω απο την ταση καθοδου προκυπτει  2V/ 420Ω = 4.75mA ( οπου τα 2V ειναι η ταση πανω στα ακρα της αντιστασης καθοδου 420Ω )  γιαυτο λεω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα , δεν δικαιολογειται τετοια μεγαλη διαφορα , και απο οτι φαινεται αυτο που ειπα για την αντισταση εισοδου του πολυμετρου δεν το "καταλαβε " κανεις .
  Επισης φιλε Ακη αυτο με την 24Κ το ειχα επισημανει εγω στο ποστ # 80 .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Λοιποοοοον έχουμε και λέμε
> 
> Υπολόγισα τα σημεία λειτουργίας κάθε σταδίου, από τις μετρήσεις σου. Τα ρεύματα τα έχω σημειώσει πάνω στο σχηματικό.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33331
> 
> Παρατηρηση: Την 300Β τη δουλεύει πολύ χαμηλά, μόνο στο 41% της ανοδικής απώλειας, και στο 60% του ανοδικού ρεύματος
> 
> Εδώ το πρώτο στάδιο, έιναι λίγο χαμηλά το ρεύμα αλλά ΟΚ. Η Καφέ γραμμη είναι η ευθεία φόρτου των 66ΚΩ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33332
> ...



    Για το πρωτο σταδιο γιατι εβαλες 4mA ? καθως φαινεται οτι απο τις μετρησεις του Ακη εχουμε μεγαλες διαφορες στον υπολογισμο του ρευματος της λυχνιας .

----------


## Dimitris AR

Η κατω κατω ευθεια φορτου ειναι αυτη της αποκοπης 0mA  ( αυτη που ξεκιναει απο τα 275V ) , η δευτερη ειναι αυτη των 60mA οπως  ειναι πολωμενο το κυκλωμα μας τωρα , η τριτη ειναι των περιπου 70mA ( και λιγο παραπανω ) ενω η τεταρτη ειναι των 85mA .
 Οπως φαινεται εχουμε λιγοτερες αρμονικες παραμορφωσεις στην περιπτωση της τριτης και της τεταρτης ευθειας φορτου , καθως  αυτες οι ευθειες φορτου τεμνουν τις καμπυλες  -Εc ( -100V  -120V ) σε πιο γραμμικα σημεια .

----------


## Costis Ni

> Κωστα, ποιες κατα τη γνωμη σου, ειναι οι προυποθεσεις υπολογισμου, ενος σωστου σημειου λειτουργιας μιας λυχνιας?
> Μπορει οποιοσδηποτε να απαντησει, αν ενοχλει να μεταφερθει σε καταλληλοτερο σημειο
> Ευχαριστω



Ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε αυτό, σε άλλο θέμα βέβαια, αλλά δε βλέπω και κανένα τρελλό ενδιαφέρον.... Όπως είδες μονο εσύ και ο Δημήτρης απάντησαν.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Η κατω κατω ευθεια φορτου ειναι αυτη της αποκοπης 0mA  ( αυτη που ξεκιναει απο τα 275V ) , η δευτερη ειναι αυτη των 60mA οπως  ειναι πολωμενο το κυκλωμα μας τωρα , η τριτη ειναι των περιπου 70mA ( και λιγο παραπανω ) ενω η τεταρτη ειναι των 85mA .
>  Οπως φαινεται εχουμε λιγοτερες αρμονικες παραμορφωσεις στην περιπτωση της τριτης και της τεταρτης ευθειας φορτου , καθως  αυτες οι ευθειες φορτου τεμνουν τις καμπυλες  -Εc ( -100V  -120V ) σε πιο γραμμικα σημεια .



Ετσι ακριβώς. Αν χρησημοπιήσουμε τη στάνταρ σειρά των αντιστάσεων, αντικαθιστώντας την αντίσταση καθόδου με μια 680Ω στα ίδια βατ, θα πάμε σε 49 βολτ πόλωση, και 72 μιλλιαμπέρ καθοδικό ρεύμα, γαι να βρισκόμαστε σε σημείο με λιγότερη 2η αρμονική. Επίσης θα αυξηθεί και λίγο η ισχύς, γιατί από αυτό το σημείο μπορεί η 300Β να κινηθεί περισσότερο, και προς τα αριστερά και προς τα δεξιά του σημείου λειτουργίας.

----------


## AKHS

Δανείστηκα ένα καλό επαγγελματικό πολύμετρο από την δουλειά μου το οποίο ήταν και *διακριβωμένο* και είπα να ξανακάνω της μετρήσεις. Διαφορές υπάρχουν αλλά νομίζω είναι μικρές. Σίγουρα θα κάνω της αλλαγές που μου έχετε προτείνει όπως την αντίσταση καθόδου της 300Β και την 27κ με 24κ

----------


## grg_e46

το αρχικό το σχέδιο που είναι παρμένο απο εδώ http://www.iol.ie/~waltonaudio/mk1schematic.html πόσα watt υπόσχεται? οι αλλαγές που έγιναν τι βελτίωση επέφεραν? (όλο απορίες εχω..)

----------


## AKHS

> το αρχικό το σχέδιο που είναι παρμένο απο εδώ http://www.iol.ie/~waltonaudio/mk1schematic.html πόσα watt υπόσχεται? οι αλλαγές που έγιναν τι βελτίωση επέφεραν? (όλο απορίες εχω..)




  Πολύ καλά κάνεις και έχεις απορίες, όλοι έχουμε. Όλα τα σχέδια που έχω βρει και είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, δηλαδή αλλάζουν μόνο οι τιμές των υλικών είναι  7 με 9 βατ. Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα όλες της αλλαγές γιατί δεν βρήκα όλα τα υλικά. Προς το παρών άλλαξα τους 0,22 uf πυκνωτές με καλυτέρους υποτίθεται audio  και τις γραμμές καλωδίων από τα νήματα των 6H8C . Πριν από μερικές μέρες τον πήγα σε έναν φίλο που έχει καλά ηχεία (άνω των 1000ευρω) και του δώσαμε ήχο από htpc full hd και έπαιξε σουπερ χωρίς θόρυβο και τέλειο ήχο, εγώ δυστυχώς στο σπίτι δεν τον βάζω να παίξει γιατί έχει παιδιά που διαβάζουν στην οικοδομή. Τώρα όταν κάνω όλες της αλλαγές δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνω μετρήσεις (το ελπίζω ) γιατί θα πρέπει να αγγαρέψω πάλι κάποιον, εγώ δεν έχω μηχανήματα.

----------


## AKHS

Βρήκα αντιστάσεις 680Ω 50W αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω αντίσταση 24Κ 5W τουλάχιστον στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Το καλό είναι ότι σου λένε στα μαγαζιά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια τιμή μόνο 22Κ και 27Κ  και αν θέλεις να σου δώσω δυο αντιστάσεις των 12Κ. Προφανώς  ψάχνουν  να πουλήσουν αυτά που έχουν και αυτό με νευριάζει. Παρήγγειλα από το ebay πέντε κομμάτια με κόστος δυο ευρώ. Απλός θα περιμένω να έρθουν….

----------


## Costis Ni

Ελα μωρέ κι εσύ μην τους πάρεις το κεφάλι ! Το 24ΚΩ δεν είναι στη συνηθισμένη σειρά των αντιστάσεων. Αφου βρήκες πάντως, όλα καλα, και περιμένουμε.

----------


## AKHS

> Ελα μωρέ κι εσύ μην τους πάρεις το κεφάλι ! Το 24ΚΩ δεν είναι στη συνηθισμένη σειρά των αντιστάσεων. Αφου βρήκες πάντως, όλα καλα, και περιμένουμε.



  Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορεί να μην τα έχουν όλα στο μαγαζί τους και δεν είναι κακό. Το κακό είναι ότι προσπαθούν να σε πείσουν ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο υλικό με αυτή την τιμή για να σου δώσουν αυτό που έχουν ειδικά αν καταλάβουν ότι είσαι αρχάριος και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που μου γίνεται αυτό. Έτσι όμως στρέφουν τον κόσμο στο διαδίκτυο και σίγουρα χάνουν μερίδιο από την αγορά

----------


## argizel

Ξεθάβω το θέμα μετά από πέντε χρόνια επειδή είμαι στη διαδικασία μιας παρόμοιας κατασκευής και έχω μερικές απορίες. Για παράδειγμα για ποιό λόγο η αντίσταση καθόδου της 600Β είναι 30W αφού καταναλώνει μόνο !!! 3W. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις υπόλοιπες αντιστάσεις του σχηματικού, και άντε να είναι τα watts διπλάσια είναι λογικό από εκεί και πάνω όμως για ποιό λόγο. Στην αντίσταση θα καταναλωθουν τα ίδια watts και θα παραχθεί η ίδια ποσότητα θερμότητας , το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να γίνεται καλύτερη θερμοαπαγωγή με τα 30watts λόγω του μεταλλικού περιβλήματος της αντίστασης. Σ΄αυτή την περίπτωση όμως θα έπρεπε να είναι σε πολύ καλή επαφή με το σασί και οι φωτο δεν βοηθάνε αρκετά. Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ.

----------


## spirakos

Ο,τι καταναλωση θα εχει η αντισταση υπολογισε την Χ3 χωρις ψυξη

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Οι μεγάλες σε watt αντιστάσεις είναι πάμφθηνες. Εάν έχεις τον απαιτούμενο χώρο στο σασί σου τότε δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην τις χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## AKHS

> Ξεθάβω το θέμα μετά από πέντε χρόνια επειδή είμαι στη διαδικασία μιας παρόμοιας κατασκευής και έχω μερικές απορίες. Για παράδειγμα για ποιό λόγο η αντίσταση καθόδου της 600Β είναι 30W αφού καταναλώνει μόνο !!! 3W. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις υπόλοιπες αντιστάσεις του σχηματικού, και άντε να είναι τα watts διπλάσια είναι λογικό από εκεί και πάνω όμως για ποιό λόγο. Στην αντίσταση θα καταναλωθουν τα ίδια watts και θα παραχθεί η ίδια ποσότητα θερμότητας , το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να γίνεται καλύτερη θερμοαπαγωγή με τα 30watts λόγω του μεταλλικού περιβλήματος της αντίστασης. Σ΄αυτή την περίπτωση όμως θα έπρεπε να είναι σε πολύ καλή επαφή με το σασί και οι φωτο δεν βοηθάνε αρκετά. Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ.



Η αντίσταση δεν έχει επαφή με το σασί είναι στον αέρα η ψύξη της γίνεται από το μεταλλικό σώμα της και κρίνεται επαρκής δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα ...

----------


## argizel

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Η ερώτηση όμως ήταν άλλη. Για ποιό λόγο θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω μια αντίσταση 30w όταν με maximum 10w είμαι απόλυτα καλυμμένος, εφόσον και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι αντιστάσεις θα καταναλώσουν την ίδια ισχύ και θα αναπτυχθεί το ίδιο ποσό θερμότητας. Θανάση δεν είναι το πρόβλημα του χώρου που με απασχολεί, είναι θεωρητικό το ζήτημα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## chip

συνήθως στο σχέδιο δεν αναγράφεται το οικονομικότερο που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αλλά αυτό που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο προτότυπο / κατασκευή και με το οποίο δούλεψε σωστά. Αυτό λοιπόν το υλικό πιθανόν να επιλέχθηκε όχι γιατι δεν θα μπορούσε να μπει κάποιο μικρότερο ισχύος αλλά γιατί αυτό είχε διαθέσιμο (ή μπόρούσε να προμηθευτεί εύκολα) αυτός που σχεδιάσε/ κατασκεύασε το μηχάνημα....
και τέτοιες επιλογές θα τις δεις και σε μηχανήματα παραγωγής... μπορεί λοιπόν να δεις μηχάνημα μεγάλου κατασευαστή που στο σχέδιο το led οδηγείται από αντίσταση 464Ω και όχι 470Ω και ο λόγος δεν είναι τεχνικός ότι δεν έβάλε 470Ω αλλά το ότι το μηχάνημα απαιτούσε σε κρίσημα σημεία αντιστάσεις 464Ω ενώ δεν απαιτούσε κάπου 470Ω οπότε αντι 470Ω χρησιμοποιούν 464Ω για να μειώσουν τη λίστα διαφορετικών υλικών (το κόστος συναρμολόγησης αυξάνεται όταν υπάρχουν περισσότερα υλικά διαφορετικού τύπου). Επίσης θα μπορούσε να βάλει 464Ω γιατί απλά έχει στην αποθήκη του ο κατασκευαστής από τη συναρμολόγηση κάποιου άλλου μηχανήματος....

----------

